# Hammocks



## wilber85

I have been a backpacker for a long time, but I always have used a traditional tent/sleeping bag.  Lately I have been looking at either a Hennessy Hammock or a War Bonnet Blackbird.

Any input on which you prefer and if it is doable in the winter?


----------



## Randy

Yes it is doablein the winter.  I will never sleep on the ground again.  I have about 10 different hammocks right now with another on the way.  There is no better sleep.  I even sleep in one at home about 3 nights a week.

As for Hennesy vs. the BlackBird, I have both.  They each have their pros and cons.  The Blackbird is a little easier to hang and a little warmer if using a pad between the layers.  I like the Explorer Delux better than the Expedition.  But the Cadilac for me is the Clark NX or TX 250.  Many more features.

For winter you really need to go with a top quilt and an under quilt.


----------



## wilber85

Wow that Clark NX looks nice but it is a bit out of my price range!


----------



## rocket1010

We use the Hennessy Expediations for our scouting trips when possible. Haven't slept in a tent in several years. You must have a good top quilt / under quilt during colder months. Regardless of your sleeping bag, you compress the loft and you will get cold. A thermocell is a good idea during times when the skeeters are out. Skeeters can get to you through the hammock material. If you go with the Hennessy, make sure to get the snake skins with it.


----------



## guitarzan

Snake skins?


----------



## zacherwalker

I like to go ultralight when I hike, usually to places to fly fish...meaning my fishing gear takes the place of common luxuries (tent and pad)..I use the ENO doublenest hammock; very very lightweight and literally rolls up into the size of a softball clips on your pack with a carabiner. I also use the dry fly rain tarp by ENO to cover over top when its raining...when its cold a nice down sleeping bag and a fire a couple feet away keep me more than warm...its cheaper than most hammocks I found and Ive had it for 3 years and still using it


----------



## throwdown

I was like you until 3 years ago when a buddy of mine let me sleep in his Hennessy on a trout fishing trip. It's all I use now if I'm not with the family, they can get a little cold in the winter set up is key. And you really better listen to the people telling you to bring a thermocell in the summer!!!


----------



## antique41

Just another opinion.  I have been backpacking about 60 years(time flies when your having fun).  I'm 70 now and just did the lower half of SMNP.  I use an ultralight tarp in the summer and a UL tent(1.45 lbs)in the winter.  Found that my old bones don't take to a hammock too well.  That and falling out of it in the middle of the night when my bladder gets me up.  Also like the convenience  of having my pack at hand(also use it for my pillow).


----------



## 97 Mangler

I use a Hennessey Hammock with a Big Agnes bag that has the sleeping pad pocket underneath for the cold months.  I find the combination very comfortable in temps into the 20's.


----------



## 1eyehunting

for warmth and comfort, try setting hammock height so that your weight brings you just barely down on to pad, sleeping bag, or ground. helps w insulation and stops swingin all night-


----------



## Artfuldodger

Search on You Tube for "Shug hammock camping" and watch any of his videos. He's an expert and very funny. I haven't been backpacking in awhile but my daughter and I was thinking about trying hammocks. Below is a link to a hammock forum;
http://www.hammockforums.net/forum/video.php?do=viewtag&tag=shug


----------



## SarahFair

This may  be a dumb question
When sleeping in a hammock how do you repel animals?

We went camping back in the summer and had bears come through every night


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've heard hammocks referred to as a "bear pinata".


----------



## shakey gizzard

SarahFair said:


> This may  be a dumb question
> When sleeping in a hammock how do you repel animals?
> 
> We went camping back in the summer and had bears come through every night



Bear spray!               http://centerforwildlifeinformation.org/BeBearAware/BearSpray/bearspray.html


----------



## shakey gizzard

zacherwalker said:


> I like to go ultralight when I hike, usually to places to fly fish...meaning my fishing gear takes the place of common luxuries (tent and pad)..I use the ENO doublenest hammock; very very lightweight and literally rolls up into the size of a softball clips on your pack with a carabiner. I also use the dry fly rain tarp by ENO to cover over top when its raining...when its cold a nice down sleeping bag and a fire a couple feet away keep me more than warm...its cheaper than most hammocks I found and Ive had it for 3 years and still using it



X2 on the double nest!


----------



## drhunter1

I wish I had a hennessy fully geared. Savin up for one though.


----------



## Beartrkkr

Just make sure you have some overhead cover somewhere (tarp, etc) if it rains or you'll be entombed in the hammock for the duration.


----------



## Beartrkkr

Artfuldodger said:


> I've heard hammocks referred to as a "bear pinata".




Maybe more of a bear burrito.....


----------



## Old Hickory

You can make an under quilt out of a US Army poncho liner. I find an under quilt to be far superior to trying to lay on a sleeping pad in a hammock. 

Here's how I make'em: Poncho liner underquilt.


----------



## crackerdave

Artfuldodger said:


> I've heard hammocks referred to as a "bear pinata".




Another vote for the Hennessy here.Hammocks are great when you're at sea,too.When it's hot and humid down in the bunks,it's nice and breezy on the deck!They compensate for the rolling of the boat,too.


----------



## rockerZ71

Old Hickory said:


> You can make an under quilt out of a US Army poncho liner. I find an under quilt to be far superior to trying to lay on a sleeping pad in a hammock.
> 
> Here's how I make'em: Poncho liner underquilt.



how small does that poncho liner pack down and is it heavy?  i like it


----------



## General P

wilber85 said:


> I have been a backpacker for a long time, but I always have used a traditional tent/sleeping bag.  Lately I have been looking at either a Hennessy Hammock or a War Bonnet Blackbird.]
> 
> 
> Any input on which you prefer and if it is doable in the winter?



I have 4 hammocks a Mosquito Hammock from www.mosquitohammock.com a Ticket to the moon Hammock at www.tickettothemoon.com, and two Hennessy Hammocks from www.hennessyhammocks.com Out of those the Hennessy's are my favorite.  They come with everything you need. A rain fly, bug net, tree straps, and tie out string for anything on the hammock that needs tying out.  It also has shock cords attached to the sides of it that pull the hammock out away from you, which is nice.  The hennessy also has the one thing that makes it superior in my opinion, a ridge line !  The ridge line pulls the ends of the hammock together and allows for it to be hung from lower on your trees than a hammock without a ridgeline.  So you don't have to reach so far up your trees to get the right hanging height.  And it lets you lay flat inside the hammock because your not in the banana shape you think of , when you think of a hammock.  I will let you know what I think of the other ones if you want just ask, but since the Hennessy is my 1st pick I"ll just talk about it.  


It is doable in the winter. I slept down to 17 deg in mine before and regularly sleep down to the 20's.  The trick that works for me is I stuff my thermarest mattress into my sleeping bag.  I started out just laying my bag on top of the mat but it is kind of difficult to stay on the mat all night and if it's 20 deg you will know your off it fast.  But I have the zippered model hennessy's and you just unzip it lay your sleeping bag in, unzip it and stuff your mat in it.  Get in laying on top of the mat and zip up, your good.  You don't have to have a thermarest either.  You can use a $5 blue walmart camping pad to and work just as good.  And either option is alot cheaper than a $300 underquilt.  



guitarzan said:


> Snake skins?



Snake skins are pretty much a hammock condom or sleeve.  They let you put the hammock up in the rain {the snake skins are water proof} without getting your hammock wet.  And they also make it easy for you to pack up when your ready to go.  You just pull them down around the hammock and encase the mass of it into a small area.  They are included with every hennessy.    



antique41 said:


> Just another opinion.  I have been backpacking about 60 years(time flies when your having fun).  I'm 70 now and just did the lower half of SMNP.  I use an ultralight tarp in the summer and a UL tent(1.45 lbs)in the winter.  Found that my old bones don't take to a hammock too well.  That and falling out of it in the middle of the night when my bladder gets me up.  Also like the convenience  of having my pack at hand(also use it for my pillow).



I applaud you for your time in the woods may you have many many more.  I'm in my 30's and love it also.  I regularly camp with guy's that are in their late 40's and 50's they all have hennesy's and say that sleeping in the hammock they wake up feeling much better than sleeping on the ground in a tent.  I have to agree , mine sleeps so good I prefer it over my temperpidic mattress I have at home.  And falling out of one is not possible with the side tie outs keeping it level and the bug net.  I even had a friend that had partook a little to much of the whiskey one night and ended up sleeping in the bug net with the hammock above him, until we checked on him and found him upside down but still hanging. { he had not put his side anchors down is the only way he could had flipped inside it.}  But I have found the best way to avoid getting up to the bathroom in the middle of the night is a bathroom nalgene bottle.  I have one just for this purpose and at 0300 and 17 deg outside with 6 inches of snow on the ground and two more falling.  I love the fact that I can roll over, do my business and keep my new hot water bottle in the bag with me till morning.  You can even flush out the side if your careful.  I also find you can get by without a pillow in a hammock or a shirt or jacket will do. Anything else I need can hang on my ridge line or in my ridge line pocket that comes with it.    



97 Mangler said:


> I use a Hennessey Hammock with a Big Agnes bag that has the sleeping pad pocket underneath for the cold months.  I find the combination very comfortable in temps into the 20's.



+ 1 . I'm in the market being a big guy of getting a large Big Agnes bag to use for myself.  One of my camping buddies uses one also and says it works great.  



SarahFair said:


> This may  be a dumb question
> When sleeping in a hammock how do you repel animals?
> 
> 
> We went camping back in the summer and had bears come through every night



The 1st step is camp maintenance. Bring a bear bag and use it and make sure you don't leave stuff laying out everywhere. 2nd is pick your spot. If your going to a place that is a pay camp spot or a easy access camping spot that see's regular human use. It is my experience those places get a lot more bear visitor's than out in the wild places. I've never seen a bear at any of the camp's I hike too. But have at car camping spots. The only animal I have rubbing up against me in the night is my German Shepard so he may help to. But if all else fails I have my 357 mag in the hammock with me. 



Beartrkkr said:


> Just make sure you have some overhead cover somewhere (tarp, etc) if it rains or you'll be entombed in the hammock for the duration.



Same if your in a tent your just stuck.  When I'm by myself I will use the large hex tarp that came with my hammock and it provides as much or more room than all but the biggest tents and I can stand up under it.  When me and the wife are out I take a 12x24 ' tarp that I hang about 7 to 8 feet high and have weathered some rough storms with it in place and had a whole 24 feet of dry comfort. 


I don't work for for Hennessy hammocks. I'm just giving my experience.  They are a little higher than some other models but they come with everything you need where the cheaper ones don't.  They also have great customer service.  They helped me out on a problem I had when ordering mine { I left out something on my order sheet and the fixed it right up, after I had already placed my order.} Another friend had one of their hammocks for 11 years and the seam that held the bug net to the hammock body became separated .  He called them to see if he could mail it to them for repair and he would pay for it.  They told him if he would pay for shipping they would just send him a new hammock. So he did and sent the old one off to someone else and had it fixed.  
They also have a sale every year around the holidays.  If you buy one hammock over $130 I think they will send you a free scout hammock.  Which is good for kids or wives , anyone under 200 lbs.  I'll never camp in anything but a Hennessy it's just to dang comfortable.


----------



## DEERFU

Good reply General P. I'll add that if anyone is serious about trying hammock camping do as I was advised by another member here and check out hammockforums.net . Tons of good info there


----------



## pstrahin

I had never head of these til today.  Great thread, and thanks for posting.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Quote: I even had a friend that had partook a little to much of the whiskey one night and ended up sleeping in the bug net with the hammock above him, until we checked on him and found him upside down but still hanging. 

You wouldn't happen to have a picture of that would yah? I'll bet ya'll got a kick out of seeing that in the morning.


----------



## General P

Nah, no picture. that was the night it was 17 deg outside so we checked on him before we went to bed just to make sure he had gotten in the bed ok.  It's a good thing we did, he would have been a Popsicle in the morning. He wasn't even all the way in his bag just kind of jumped in and was done.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Do any of you Hennessy owners have the bottom entry model?
http://hennessyhammock.com/


----------



## General P

Artfuldodger said:


> Do any of you Hennessy owners have the bottom entry model?
> http://hennessyhammock.com/



I don't have one but I have used one.  That's why I don't have one.  They are ok and work fine and I would take one if someone give it too me.  Or if it was a deal off of craigslist or something, but I would not buy one new.  The thing I don't like about them is being able to adjust stuff.  I like the zippered one's because I can unzip the side and lay all my stuff in and get my bag in place.  And stuff my mat in my bag, and hang anything on the ridge line or fill the ridge line pockets up with my stuff.  All without having to work through the hole inside the hammock.  The zipper also lets you flush in the middle of the night if you have your bathroom in there with you.


----------



## Artfuldodger

General P said:


> I don't have one but I have used one.  That's why I don't have one.  They are ok and work fine and I would take one if someone give it too me.  Or if it was a deal off of craigslist or something, but I would not buy one new.  The thing I don't like about them is being able to adjust stuff.  I like the zippered one's because I can unzip the side and lay all my stuff in and get my bag in place.  And stuff my mat in my bag, and hang anything on the ridge line or fill the ridge line pockets up with my stuff.  All without having to work through the hole inside the hammock.  The zipper also lets you flush in the middle of the night if you have your bathroom in there with you.



Yeah I can see your point. I wouldn't want to crawl into that hole just to get something out of my hammock or prepare my bedding and night stuff routine through that hole.
One more question, Can you sleep on your side in a hammock?


----------



## Artfuldodger

I like the looks of the Hennessy Exployer Deluxe.
http://youtu.be/TH-inS7lqkk


----------



## General P

Artfuldodger said:


> Yeah I can see your point. I wouldn't want to crawl into that hole just to get something out of my hammock or prepare my bedding and night stuff routine through that hole.
> One more question, Can you sleep on your side in a hammock?



In a Hennessy you can.  Their hammocks are made with the ridge line that pulls the ends together.  That combined with the asymmetrical cut {diamond } of the hammock and it allows you to put your feet at one end and you head at another.  That way you can lay on your side.  The tie outs that pull the sides out help too.  The cut and ridge line combine to make a non banana shaped hammock.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Artfuldodger said:


> Do any of you Hennessy owners have the bottom entry model?
> http://hennessyhammock.com/



I have a Velcro strip on the bottom that you crawl in from, I have not seen the zipper models, I like mine but can see the advantages of a side zipper as it is a little of a pain to climb in the bottom seal it up slide your bag back over and get in, the material is a bit slippery, but I bought it not intending to use a bag and for this use it works great.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

ttt for luke


----------



## Luke0927

Got it thanks!


----------



## GoneShootn

wilber85 said:


> I have been a backpacker for a long time, but I always have used a traditional tent/sleeping bag.  Lately I have been looking at either a Hennessy Hammock or a War Bonnet Blackbird.
> 
> Any input on which you prefer and if it is doable in the winter?



If it were me, and I wasn't going super cheap as I usually do, then I would get an inexpensive double hammock on Amazon for about $30, a Kelty Noah tarp for about $50,  and then spend the real money on Econo top and under quilts from Hammock Gear. Of course, super cheap can be fun, too.


----------



## GoneShootn

Artfuldodger said:


> Yeah I can see your point. I wouldn't want to crawl into that hole just to get something out of my hammock or prepare my bedding and night stuff routine through that hole.
> One more question, Can you sleep on your side in a hammock?



Sure, but you need a double hammock with a structural ridgeline to give you the proper sag to be able to lie on the diagonal. Check out the Hammock Forum.

You can put it all together very inexpensively and get pretty good stuff.


----------



## T-N-T

I have seen stuff on Craigslist before that was a good deal
Eno gets bought on a whim at State Park stores and then dumped when spring cleaning time comes


----------



## Artfuldodger

Wow, resurrected thread, cool! My daughter and me ended up getting netless hammocks from Dutchwear. He's big on the Hammockforums.net. He makes various little ridgeline and guyline hardware that is popular on that forum. 

I think we went with PolyD hammocks. Now Dutch has Argon and other choices. You have to research the various materials to see which one best matches your comfort and weight. We got the ones with an attached ridgeline. Makes it easier to pitch with the right tension/angle and also gives you a place to hang your gear from, flashlight and gear bag.

https://dutchwaregear.com/11ft-netless.html
https://www.hammockforums.net/forum/forum.php

Next we bought a cheap mosqito net from walmart. My daughter flipped them upside down so that the top was now the bottom and cut the new bottom open. She sewed the new top, which used to be the bottom closed and left slots for the hammock suspension. This was the only way to make the cheap net long enough. You don't need the big rectangle of the traditional bug net at the top. You need it at the bottom. It barely is long enough even with the flip. It basically hangs open on the bottom near the ground. Somehow it works even with the bottom hanging open. I don't aways use my net.
It is a variation of the  Fronkey design that's also popular.

Next we bought a Warbonnet Superfly. It's basically a tarp/fly with doors that goes over your hammock. You can hang it from one long continuous ridgeline or two individual lines. It's rated as 3 or 4 season. You could get by with a smaller fly in the summer. We like the privacy of the Superfly. We went with poly.

https://www.warbonnetoutdoors.com/product/superfly/

We started out thinking we wanted a hammock with built in net and fly. We later decided to go with individual pieces. I want to get some snakeskins or some type of bag/sleeve to slide my tarp into. We're also going to make an overquilt and underquilt out of Costco down throws. 
We recently bought some dyneema cord, Loop Aliens, and other guyline tensioners to try out. Paracord is too big and heavy and it stretches when wet.
I might buy some ridgeline, flyz, or fleaz from Dutch as well. There is a huge "fiddle factor" with hammocks but it's nice to sleep off the ground above the flowing water of a midnight rain.


----------



## GT90

Great advice from Art.  Definitely check out the forums.  Lots of good info but also lots of opinions pro and con on the same things.  And lots of videos online about how to properly hang and use them.  Those really helped me.  I really like the idea of making my own stuff (at a substantial discount) but I do not have the skills.  So I ended up with a Warbonnet Blackbird (integrated bug net and shelf) and Hammock Gear Incubator Econ 20 and a tarp from my son's Hennesy hammock.  Works for me and I sleep much better than in a tent.  Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## cjones

Artfuldodger said:


> We recently bought some dyneema cord, Loop Aliens, and other guyline tensioners to try out. Paracord is too big and heavy and it stretches when wet.
> I might buy some ridgeline, flyz, or fleaz from Dutch as well. There is a huge "fiddle factor" with hammocks but it's nice to sleep off the ground above the flowing water of a midnight rain.



Get some Amsteel Blue from Dutch and make our own whoopie slings and ridgeline (and anything else you can think of). It's easy (check Youtube for multiple how-to's) and pretty fun if you enjoy tinkering with ropes/knots/etc.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Just like every other hobby in life, it's never cut & dry when it comes to gear choices etc. Individually the gear isn't too expensive but does add up quickly. I guess one has to research and just go with what sounds best for him. We went with straps instead of whoopee hook suspension. 
I'm not much of a knot guy thus the Dutch bling looks appealing. He sells some individual tarp ridge lines with the hardware already spliced on;

https://dutchwaregear.com/stingerz.html


----------



## Artfuldodger

I bought some of these Loop Alien Guyline Cord Adjusters but I haven't used them yet;
https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Adj...0665&sr=8-17-spons&keywords=loop+aliens&psc=1

I picked up a poncho liner for $4.00 at a thrift store. I thought about a DIY Poncho Liner Under Quilt. It gets doubled for and underquilt and you can add more insulation to it. Lot a trouble for one that doesn't look like it would work much below freezing.

We're still sleeping in bags as we don't have over and under quilts yet. I tried a pad in my hammock a few times. It doesn't work that well plus backpacking with a pad is a pain.

https://theultimatehang.com/2013/01/22/diy-poncho-liner-under-quilt-pluq-sew-and-no-sew/


----------



## cjones

Artfuldodger said:


> Just like every other hobby in life, it's never cut & dry when it comes to gear choices etc. Individually the gear isn't too expensive but does add up quickly. I guess one has to research and just go with what sounds best for him. We went with straps instead of whoopee hook suspension.
> I'm not much of a knot guy thus the Dutch bling looks appealing. He sells some individual tarp ridge lines with the hardware already spliced on;
> 
> https://dutchwaregear.com/stingerz.html



True. There are a bazillion different ways to accomplish the same task.

I use the 'non ratchet' end of a 2" ratchet strap to wrap around the tree, then hook my homemade whoopie sling to that strap with a Marlin spike hitch knot Like this guy describes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Yvvt39Luk.  I don't have toggles, I just find a stick laying around on the ground to hold the knot.

Whatever works for you and keeps you off the ground when hanging is all good!


----------

